# Polo Catalog Photos 1980 & 81 (by request)



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

My favorite Polo "model". Thomas L. Moore, an architectural interior designer. Favorite because he resembles late pater's near kin. Ruddy, north Yorkshire or Scottish countryman appearance. Somewhat dour? Tommy Connery's eyebrows. Coulda been a cowboy/rancher? In many Polo photos of the 80's. He'd be 25 years older now.















































Buzzy Kerbox. Professional surfer from Indiana (waves of grain?). Actor. Now has a surfing school in Hawaii. Kennedy resemblance is not coincidental.
















It's late!


----------



## onthelistbaby (Nov 15, 2004)

Wow, very cool. Thanks. Amazing how it doesn't look much different from Ralphs current offerings in Blue Label. Isn't that the essence of trad? Even to those who claim he's a poser, he seems to be sticking to his guns better than Brooks is, no?


----------



## onthelistbaby (Nov 15, 2004)

I'll just add that the fur coat is more than a bit over the top and very, very 80's. Both my step father and mother had furs and I was always embarrassed when they wore them.


----------



## Clotheswatcher (Dec 2, 2005)

Is it me or do the shirts (specifically the 2nd to last photo) seem to have a roll in them, unlike today?


----------



## onthelistbaby (Nov 15, 2004)

That may be because he is looking down. Honestly, the collar length seems to be the same to me. Does anyone think it looks a bit longer?


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

*What a beaver!*



onthelistbaby said:


> I'll just add that the fur coat is more than a bit over the top and very, very 80's. Both my step father and mother had furs and I was always embarrassed when they wore them.


The shawl collar beaver coat is very between the wars (I & II) Ivy League. Harvard-Yale weekend. Bulla Bulla. That kind of thing. Not Joe Namath.


----------



## Brideshead (Jan 11, 2006)

*That's how I remember the 80's*

I am sure very few (at least in this country) dressed anything like that of course! Great pics.


----------



## Bertie Wooster (Feb 11, 2006)

The fur instantly reminded me of Anthony Hopkins in Legends Of The Fall. Could'nt find a shot of him wearing it, but it was a very similar look IIRC.


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

Great! Thanks so much, jamgood. Interesting how yellow seems to be a common theme of accent through these pictures.


----------



## fenway (May 2, 2006)

Jamgood, great stuff. 

Buzzy Kerbox is a friend of friends. Good guy. Got a surf school on Maui. 

Got any more pix?


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

Definitely UK-inspired, eh? Not at all strictly Am Trad. I do appreciate the roll on the OCBD, though.

Did anybody notice the flap coin pocket on the (pleated) grey flannels? Once upon a time the flap coin pocket was standard issue on Corbin and Berle khakis. No longer the case. I miss them.

Thanks for the photos. I'd enjoy seeing more if there are more to be seen.

Cheers,
Harris


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

Harris said:


> Definitely UK-inspired, eh? Not at all strictly Am Trad. I do appreciate the roll on the OCBD, though.
> 
> Did anybody notice the flap coin pocket on the (pleated) grey flannels? Once upon a time the flap coin pocket was standard issue on Corbin and Berle khakis. No longer the case. I miss them.
> 
> ...


One can see the ango-inspiration on AmTrad here, though, I do think. What is the anglo take on pleats? We know of the affinity for side vents, and they are not in the anti-dart camp, but are plain front trousers a strictly American thing?

Just wondering.

JB


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Here's another (small) photo of Buzzy:


----------



## Literide (Nov 11, 2004)

*Tartan Dinner Jacket*

Love the tartan dj. Recent attempts at same by Uncle Ralph have not come off as well


----------



## rojo (Apr 29, 2004)

Harris said:


> Definitely UK-inspired, eh? Not at all strictly Am Trad.


Indeed. With a couple of items possibly excepted (e.g. tartan dinner jacket), I would have called Mr. Moore's outfits "English country gentleman" before it ever would have occurred to me to associate them with American Trad style.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Lower age limit to "pull off" the cardigan look? ----------See tea-cup photo. 

Allen


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Harris said:


> Definitely UK-inspired, eh? Not at all strictly Am Trad. I do appreciate the roll on the OCBD, though.
> 
> Did anybody notice the flap coin pocket on the (pleated) grey flannels? Once upon a time the flap coin pocket was standard issue on Corbin and Berle khakis. No longer the case. I miss them.
> 
> ...


Good eye Harris, I didn't notice until now. Do you know of anyone making trousers like these? I remember my father had a pair similar to these, I will have to ask if he still has them.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Laxplayer said:


> Good eye Harris, I didn't notice until now. Do you know of anyone making trousers like these? I remember my father had a pair similar to these, I will have to ask if he still has them.


LP,
I could be wrong about this, but I could almost swear I owned a pair of "dress khakis" from LE with the last 10 years that had this feature. Also had brace buttons sewn in. I bought my first pair of braces for this reason. I wore them till they split down the leg creases.
I'd be interseted in acquiring a few more pair as well. Kind of like the Press flap, wouldn't you say?

Allen


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Allen said:


> LP,
> I could be wrong about this, but I could almost swear I owned a pair of "dress khakis" from LE with the last 10 years that had this feature. Also had brace buttons sewn in. I bought my first pair of braces for this reason. I wore them till they split down the leg creases.
> I'd be interseted in acquiring a few more pair as well. Kind of like the Press flap, wouldn't you say?
> 
> Allen


Exactly.


----------



## I_Should_Be_Working (Jun 23, 2005)

These photos are fantastic. It is no wonder RL made the run in the 80's with styles like these. Sure the fur coat may be a bit much, but the suits are great.

By the way, a lot of RL's trouser once featured the coin pocket. I have a couple of pairs from the early 90's. Both are flannel, one a solid gray, the other a classic tartan similar to blackwatch. They are the sort of products RL does best.

The older gentleman looks the type of person that could A) actually be found in real life and B) strike up an enjoyable conversation. His models today look the part of paid stand-ins, waif-like and/or just too Zoolander/braindead fashion-model. The Purple label guys are the worst. Yeah, I wanna drop $3500 on a suit and wear $500 flip-flops. They really should be pictured standing around calling each other on a cell phone. I'm not homophobic, but I hate looking at male models who just look weak and pathetic.


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

I_Should_Be_Working said:


> The older gentleman looks the type of person that could A) actually be found in real life and B) strike up an enjoyable conversation. His models today look the part of paid stand-ins, waif-like and/or just too Zoolander/braindead fashion-model. The Purple label guys are the worst. Yeah, I wanna drop $3500 on a suit and wear $500 flip-flops. They really should be pictured standing around calling each other on a cell phone. I'm not homophobic, but I hate looking at male models who just look weak and pathetic.


I agree with this 100%. I was just perusing the Polo website and the models on there really are awful. I'd say the only thing worse than their apathetic looks is the fact that they're so unrealistically waifish. Eat something and get a hair cut.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

tripreed said:


> I agree with this 100%. I was just perusing the Polo website and the models on there really are awful. I'd say the only thing worse than their apathetic looks is the fact that they're so unrealistically waifish. Eat something and get a hair cut.


Agreed.


----------



## I_Should_Be_Working (Jun 23, 2005)

Laxplayer said:


> Agreed.


What self-respecting man could go out and strut after having a hat pulled down over one eye and his tie pulled to the side in such a forced manner. That model screams 'Boy Toy'. Not exactly what I would put forth for my suit line.

Could you imagine some fashionista trying that crap with the older guy from 1980? They'd get a wack with that walking stick before coming within six inches.


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

I_Should_Be_Working said:


> What self-respecting man could go out and strut after having a hat pulled down over one eye and his tie pulled to the side in such a forced manner.


He reminds me of some sort of comic book villain. The middle model looks OK, but still, I'd pick the older guy, or even the 80's surfer guy for that matter.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

These RLPL models looks really scary, seriously. 

they look soooooo weird..... i'd run my ass off if I see one of those in real life.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

tripreed said:


> Eat something and get a hair cut.


(smile) icon

A


----------



## 3button Max (Feb 6, 2006)

*polo-looks criminal*

polo models look creepy-ads of today?? I must live in a cave, missed all this-thankfully.
I remember coin pockets and brace buttons on Lands End certainly in 80's maybe later.

max


----------



## Ted_Baer (Jun 4, 2006)

jamgood said:


> My favorite Polo "model". Thomas L. Moore, an architectural interior designer. Favorite because he resembles late pater's near kin. Ruddy, north Yorkshire or Scottish countryman appearance. Somewhat dour? Tommy Connery's eyebrows. Coulda been a cowboy/rancher? In many Polo photos of the 80's. He'd be 25 years older now.
> 
> Buzzy Kerbox. Professional surfer from Indiana (waves of grain?). Actor. Now has a surfing school in Hawaii. Kennedy resemblance is not coincidental.
> 
> It's late!


Jamgod,

You have some nice stuff on your ebay site.

Regarding the polo postings, are you sure he is 25 older now? I am not so good at ciphering.

I think the model is actually that Romanian gymnast coach that trained Nadia. I think his name is Bela Karoli (sic?). He used to do modeling for Polo after the 1980 Olympics (the one that was boycotted by the USA).


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Ted_Baer said:


> Jamgod,
> 
> You have some nice stuff on your ebay site.
> 
> ...


You're kidding, right?
Allen


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

"Good eye Harris, I didn't notice until now. Do you know of anyone making trousers like these? I remember my father had a pair similar to these, I will have to ask if he still has them."-Laxplayer
============================================


I feel sure that Berle can and would custom make a pair of khakis w/ the button flap coin pocket. Once upon a time the LL Bean "dress chino" featured the button flap coin pocket. I'd like to find a pair of plain front grey flannels w/ one. A nice touch.

Cheers,
Harris


----------



## Ted_Baer (Jun 4, 2006)

Allen said:


> You're kidding, right?
> Allen


Yes. On all three counts. Can't resist taking a little jab at the jamgod.

This guy is in the polo ad is downright scary. In the late 1990s, he had minor plastic surgery and served as a body double for S. Hussein.


----------



## upstarter (Dec 3, 2005)

Speaking of this coin flap pocket... check them out on the "New Pleated Hammond Chino" from RL:


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Anyone know where I can find a toggle coat like this one? I have worn a peacoat from a Navy surplus store the last few winters, and I would like something different this year.


----------



## I_Should_Be_Working (Jun 23, 2005)

Regarding the toggle coat, I believe there was one in either the J Press or Andover catalog. Both have some interesting coats, regardless.


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

Laxplayer said:


> Anyone know where I can find a toggle coat like this one? I have worn a peacoat from a Navy surplus store the last few winters, and I would like something different this year.


Look for a Gloverall. I think they claim to be the original. They can be found priced pretty reasonably, or picked up on Ebay for a steal (like I did).


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

I too prefer the classic rope-and-wood toggle that some dared to guess that Gloverall stopped making. Well, I did some research. Actually, I did a lot of research.

I made contact with a Gloverall staff person, who confirmed that the old Gloverall 555 rope and wood toggle () is no longer being made, and that the 575-52 is its replacement. It's available in "beige" and "earth brown," but can be special/custom made in a navy if you prefer.

For what it's worth, I think the 575-52 is more of a classic than the 555 because it resembles the old Gloverall 1550-52 "Monty" as seen here:




The 1550-52 Monty is just the sort of coat that Ralph would examine (in detail) and then replicate to the number of stitches. If imitation is an art form, he's a genius. No one's more brilliant at replication.


Hope this helps. 

Cheers,
Harris


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

Harris said:


> I too prefer the classic rope-and-wood toggle that some dared to guess that Gloverall stopped making. Well, I did some research. Actually, I did a lot of research.
> 
> I made contact with a Gloverall staff person, who confirmed that the old Gloverall 555 rope and wood toggle () is no longer being made, and that the 575-52 is its replacement. It's available in "beige" and "earth brown," but can be special/custom made in a navy if you prefer.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, Harris. I'm especially glad you posted the pictures of the "Monty." I'm not sure if I've ever seen it before, but it's interesting how it only has the three high toggles. Looks nice.


----------



## GaryBurke (Jun 2, 2006)

Is the "Monty" named after Field Marshall Montgomery who made the toggle coat famous, or was it the actual model/style of coat that he wore in WW2?


----------



## Bertie Wooster (Feb 11, 2006)

Laxplayer said:


> Anyone know where I can find a toggle coat like this one? I have worn a peacoat from a Navy surplus store the last few winters, and I would like something different this year.


Pretty sure I saw this coat ( or at least one darn similar with rope and toggles ! ) in RL a couple of days ago. Can't recall the price exactly but I think it was around £500 ish.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks to all of you for the info. I will have to check out ebay for a Gloverall, or if not maybe J Press will have one again. It is July after all, I have plenty of time to look.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

*Jamgood*, can you find in any of your Polo catalogues a tassel loafer sold under the name "Danville"? Probably from 2003 or 2004, as per the photo below:


----------



## jcbmath (Jan 11, 2006)

Are the gloverall coats all wool or a blend? I don't think I would buy a blend; I've never really seen one that didnt impress me as cheap.

FYI, STP has a number of gloverall coats right now. They all seem to be wool/nylon blends though ...


----------



## jasonpraxis (Mar 29, 2005)

Allen said:


> Lower age limit to "pull off" the cardigan look? ----------See tea-cup photo.
> 
> Allen


25.

Or, at least, that's how old I was when I bought one from LLB. This one, , in fact. Mine's navy, but if I thought I could pull off a bright color I might have gone for it.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

Doctor Damage said:


> *Jamgood*, can you find in any of your Polo catalogues a tassel loafer sold under the name "Danville"? Probably from 2003 or 2004, as per the photo below:


Apologies for the delayed reply. They took me away a couple of days ago. Escaped. Always do. Unfortunately I cannot be of assistance. Ignorance. Uncle Ralph either red-lined or blackballed me several years ago. Used to receive multiple copies of RL publications from various Polo stores. Stopped. I didn't beg 'em to reinstate me. They may not currently publish brochures and catalogs regularly? I requested one featured on the website a year or so ago. Ignored ol jamgood.

You may keep an eye on the eBay shoe seller "Grapevinehill." They also have a website >>> www.grapevinehill.com They sell new RL overstock and end of season shoes occasionally. Tons. Literally. If I have RL shoes when Grapevinehill is selling I just don't list until after GVH exhausts its inventory. Folks will bid up GVH listings higher than my Buy It Now price for the same shoe. Go figure?! A couple of years ago Grapevinehill even had eBay auctions for Alden cordovans. Never know.


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

I remember the Danville. I saw them at either Nordstrom's or Macy's. Not sure which. Good looking tassel. Dark brown calfskin, best I recall. -Harris


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks guys. I've always thought the Danville looked better than the current Darlton, since it had a more substantial toe box (like the Charlton penny loafer). I used to have some pics but the hard drive died about a year ago and lost them; will have to keep an eye on eBay.


----------



## shuman (Dec 12, 2004)

Just curious....No more postings? I'm hungry for more...


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

shuman said:


> Just curious....No more postings? I'm hungry for more...


Thank you for your interest.

Perhaps in September. I've a backlog of stuff to list on eBay beginning in mid September and I need to be preparing for that now. The catalog photos take more time than you'd think. I looked the other day for some old Chipp, Press, Andover, etc. catalogs, but could not find them. Apparently they were the victims of some pack-rat reform and expediency a couple of years ago. I still have Polo catalogs continuing from those posted through about '95. Also, some Holland & Holland clothing catalogs from the mid 90's that are very "county" Brit (the r is not missing in county). Maybe some older Barbour and Paul Stuart "tweedy" from '77 through the early 00's. And Wathne from the mid 90's. Of course all those jackets have darts, so there may be some complaints on the trad site. Apologies for the necessary delay. I'm mostly reading threads quickly, not posting too much currently.


----------



## shuman (Dec 12, 2004)

jamgood said:


> My favorite Polo "model". Thomas L. Moore, an architectural interior designer. Favorite because he resembles late pater's near kin. Ruddy, north Yorkshire or Scottish countryman appearance. Somewhat dour? Tommy Connery's eyebrows. Coulda been a cowboy/rancher? In many Polo photos of the 80's. He'd be 25 years older now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just browsing some old threads. With regards to the fur coat pictured, does anyone make a similar coat today? Not sure if I could pull it off, but would be fun to try. It looks very Ivy League. Is it Racoon?


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

shuman said:


> Just browsing some old threads. With regards to the fur coat pictured, does anyone make a similar coat today?


Not unless they want red paint all over it. But seriously, if someone gave me one, if I lived in a place cold enough to warrant one, and if I had an appropriately elegant place to wear it, I might consider it. I believe someone described it as very "between the wars," which I found to be quite a romantic description.


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

It’s interesting to me that both the PoloRL and the J. Press catalog photos should receive so much (favorable) attention among folks here, even those who didn’t bother to respond favorably to the photos. It suggests to me (and others, mind you) that the truth about most if not every “style” of clothing is that there is something slightly or even remarkably aspirational about them. Perhaps this is especially true of clothes which call to mind any culture that’s aristocratic enough to support the occasional or even frequent fireside chat among tweed-donning, tassel-sporting, whiskey-sipping chaps (see J. Press catalog photos). But I’m not sure. It seems to me that whatever the “look” or “style,” a certain spin—a certain sort of narrative—can easily and even delightfully be attached to or projected onto it. Ralph Lauren is an easy target for critical (and probably bitter) people because he’s been so obvious about the favorable impression that a certain way of life—either American WASPs or British Royalty, depending upon your exegesis of the advertisements—has made upon him. Perhaps the people who put together the that 1986 J. Press catalog are also easy targets, insofar as what they’re doing is far from “just selling nothing more than ‘just clothes.” Rather, they’re selling a way of life—a way of being and living and relating to others. Surely no one who posts here or on any other clothing forum would take issue with this approach. Even the stay-at-home dads or full-time students or whoever else among us lives what might be considered a less-than-squire lifestyle can admit that nice clothes—especially high quality American Traditional clothing—are aspirtational. If you want “just clothes,” you can buy jeans and t-shirts at Target…you wouldn’t even bother with Land’s End, if “just clothes to protect my body from the elements” was the goal. To say it’s “just about clothes I use for coverage” and then invest lots of time posting on a forum dedicated to style: it just doesn’t make sense. It doesn’t follow.

Let’s say there’s a gent who posted on a clothing forum who lauds his preference for “Ivy League” and/or “Ivy” clothing as something that has little to do with an aristocratic—real or imagined, inherited or achieved—background. Let's say he marries the look to mid-20th century Americana. Some of us might chuckle aloud that surely no one could possibly be that smitten by the relationship between 1950s and 60s-era Americana (including the accompanying jazz) and the sort of “Ivy” clothing—Weejuns, Barracuta jackets, high-water cuffed khakis—that a handful of shops in Europe, Japan, and Great Britain continue to market in the same way that other Americana products are, including James Dean posters and Coca-Cola. While it’s true that I don’t find it (at all) easy to imagine or even fully understand this approach toward “Ivy” clothing, I would not regard and declare the gent a charlatan, poser, or fraud. Not knowing him, I’d have no basis for such claims. All would be too harsh, even for someone who might be deemed a poser/charlatan/wanna-be by others amidst a sea of Fogeys and, more likely, plain working-and-middle-class Brits. I wouldn’t make such claims, although I would, of course, note what’s obviously true—what the fascination with J. Press catalogs and photo-saturated “Ivy” websites and, for that matter, photos from old New Yorker magazines declare: that clothing is, for the most part, aspirational. Even and maybe especially for gents who wish to rebel against the captivity of Fogey or Hoo-Ray Henryism. This goes for Press and O’ Connell’s, but surely it also goes for Carlo Franco, Paul Stuart, Savile Rowe, etc., etc., etc. Again, I wouldn’t use the word “charlatan,” although I must admit that it's not easy for to imagine that such a character is actually real. If you’re surrounded by Fogeys, why not just “give in” and become one? If you’re proud Brit, why not surrender and embrace the darts and pleats and Savile Row and just get on with things? Why not be proud of the tradition for which your own country is known? It would require less effort. All these questions aside, I'm at peace with figuring such a chap has his own reasons. I would also figure there’s no good reason to guess he’s fiction. I’d let him be.

As an American, I embrace the idea that anyone—anyone, no matter race, background, age, gender, sexual orientation, etc.—can like anything for whatever reason, so long as it does no harm to others. Further, I embrace the idea that an Alabama preacher can appreciate the same style as a New York City investment banker or that an undergraduate on a tight budget can share the same tastes as a successful doctor. It’s just plain great. What I do not appreciate—and I what I think none of us should appreciate—is the presence of people who add nothing in terms of substance to the conversation. I think they’re called “trolls.” They don’t say very much about clothes or style or shops or sales, etc. That don't offer much in terms of actual information. Rather, they--these "tripchaunceys", if you please--choose to do the easiest of all things: target the aspirational element of clothing by doubting the credentials and/or legitimacy of posters who have lots of information to offer. “Trolls” are a fact of life amidst the online forum worlds; so be it. And they can be entertaining. They can also ruin the fun for lots of folks, many of whom have moved on. 

Sooner or later, it becomes apparent that the troll isn’t criticizing just one or a few posters. Rather, what’s being criticized—even attacked—is the approach with which nearly all of us who post here and on other forums prefer: to invest in ourselves—our image, our way of life, our presentation of self to the world—by learning more about and buying a certain style of higher-than-usual quality clothing. The big, slow-moving target for the troll is, in the case of online clothing forums, anyone who owns and confesses what’s obviously true: the interest in clothing is actually an interest in the public presentation of self to the world. In other words, it’s all about image. Or lifestyle. You choose the word. Both work. If it just so happens that such a presentation of self involves country clubs or fancy cars, then the attacks are sure to follow. This is America, where this paradox remains intact: we love to promote a climb up the social ladder--an ascent in class--but there's also an instinct to target the person who isn't embarrassed by the totems of class that he/she has acheived. In other words (for Stillman fans): of course Nick Smith was a big, easy target for Tom. 

I have authentically and honestly presented my tastes and purchases and bits and pieces of my background and/or life among the forums. And I stand by the style I prefer. None of that preferred "style" is original: I have borrowed from family members and friends, others of which I borrowed from teachers, professors, neighbors, and great guys who run retail shops. Like the rest of us, I see those great (dare I say “inspiring”) photos from Press catalogs and I think, “Spot on.” Doing so makes me—uh, rather, us—the biggest, easiest target for trolling critics, and there’s nothing easier than being a trolling critic of people who dare to take something—even themselves—seriously. It must seem odd (to some) that clothes exist not so much for protection from the elements but, rather, for the sake of supporting other parts of one’s life—including work, clubs, parties, events, etc. 

Actually, it must seem more than odd: to some, it must seem downright snobbish. If what’s interpreted as snobbery becomes unbearable, then the attacks begin. I’m tired of the attacks. Not so much on any particular poster here or beyond, but upon what so obviously attracts people—most of us good, decent people—to a clothing forum.

Let the photos from the old catalogs come forth. And shame on anyone who would make us feel badly about enjoying them or the way of life they promote. This is a great forum.


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

*Better said than I could*

Thank you Harris. I'll gladly wear a bulleye on my back for a while if you like.
Cheers, and as Mr. Chruchill would say KBO - :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

I enjoy the clothes and the photos.

<gets on soapbox>

What I am tiring of is the discussion of various posters (especially those not on this board) and trolls and what this one thinks of that one. This is a clothing forum. I'll bet that there are psychology boards where posters can analyze one another to their hearts' content. Each poster can feel free make his or her comments as he or she sees fit so long as they are not attacks on another poster and otherwise abide by the rules of the forum. I believe that the moderators and the members of this forum do a fine job of policing content.

After being here a scant 6 months or so, I truly believe that the regulars on this forum easily separate the wheat from the chaff. There is no need to defend oneself against malicious attacks or respond to them in any way. Such posts/malicious comments/attacks do not merit such attention and demean only the maker.

<Gets off soapbox>

I like that old guy Polo model, too. He has lots of character and most likely does not have six-pack abs.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Good point, paper clip.
Made the move to the tassel loafer thread.
<<<deleted>>>


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

Any idea where the Nordie's Danville's are made? UK? Italy? Far East?


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

That is a nice looking shoe....add to tassel loafer thread...


----------



## shuman (Dec 12, 2004)

These are all great photos. Does anyone know a source for online photos of early Polo RL ads besides Google? Thanks.


----------



## tintin (Nov 19, 2004)

i'm all for more of these photos. And any from M Magazine as well. As bad as I thought the 80s were - - I'm quite proud of them now. I might break out the Style Council Album tonight and play "Shout to the Top" over and over and over.


----------

